# Stihl has stolen my source of cheap bar oil ‼



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2015)

For years our local fleet store has sold Poulan and Husqvarna chainsaws, along with Husqvarna and Oregon accessories. They also sold a "plain-label" brand of bar 'n' chain oil that I liked... and I could buy it for as little as $3 on sale sometimes. So I just walked in there about an hour ago, wanting to replace my Husqvarna roller guide (the only Husqvarna thing I use) and thought I'd pick up a gallon of bar oil if some sort of sale was on.

Damn ‼ Couldn't believe my eyes. All the Poulan and Husqvarna stuff is gone... all of it gone... everything. What little bit of Oregon stuff there is has been squeezed onto an end cap. And along a very sizable section of the back wall is a brand new Stihl display... saws, pole saws, weed trimmers, blowers, edgers, and all sorts of accessories, PPE, axes, and whatnot.

And the only friggin' bar 'n' chain oil in the whole friggin' store is Stihl brand... I ain't paying that premium‼
What-the-hell is Stihl doing in a fleet store??
And of even more concern... what-the-hell am I gonna' do about bar oil??
*


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 29, 2015)

Got a Menards nearby? Run sales all the time @4.99/gallon. I've had no problems with it.


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2015)

3fordasho said:


> *Got a Menards nearby? Run sales all the time @4.99/gallon. I've had no problems with it.*


Yeah... two of them, both about 30 miles from me.
And yep... I've used that bar oil without any problem... actually bought some late last fall on sale for $3.99 at the Waterloo store.
Not as handy for me... but I'm on the road enough for work that I drive right by one of the two stores once or twice a month.
Guess I'll haft'a start watching the sales, plan accordingly, and keep a back-up jug or two around.
I'll be damned if I'll pay for that Stihl stuff... they had 4 different jugs and none of it less than $10.00.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2015)

But... since when does Stihl set-up in fleet stores??
*


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> But... since when does Stihl set-up in fleet stores??
> *


Thought I remember reading a few posts a while back, can't remember the thread/forum, where Stihl was set up in several fleet stores. I could be wrong though.


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome to last week!!!! Stihl can move more product with greater reach outside of their dealer network by bending their own rules just a little for the mighty dollar. The local fleet store even had a MS441 on the shelf compared to the MS180/250 you usually see. Menards, Walmart or a fleet store that doesn't have Stihl will be your best bet for cheap bar oil.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Even the 'cheap' stuff is over $10/jug up here.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 29, 2015)

The Stihl "black gold" is anywhere from $15-18/gallon around here :-(

Our local Husqvarna dealer dumped Husky a few years back and picked up Stihl. Their reason was that Husqvarna also sold through the box stores. Wonder if they'll do the same to Stihl if they find out Stihl is available in a fleet store.... I doubt it.

Now we have 4 or 5 Stihl dealers in a 4 mile radius, and not a Husqvarna or Jonsered dealer to be found. At least ones that can sell the XP/pro grades.. Grrrr


----------



## olyman (Sep 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> For years our local fleet store has sold Poulan and Husqvarna chainsaws, along with Husqvarna and Oregon accessories. They also sold a "plain-label" brand of bar 'n' chain oil that I liked... and I could buy it for as little as $3 on sale sometimes. So I just walked in there about an hour ago, wanting to replace my Husqvarna roller guide (the only Husqvarna thing I use) and thought I'd pick up a gallon of bar oil if some sort of sale was on.
> 
> Damn ‼ Couldn't believe my eyes. All the Poulan and Husqvarna stuff is gone... all of it gone... everything. What little bit of Oregon stuff there is has been squeezed onto an end cap. And along a very sizable section of the back wall is a brand new Stihl display... saws, pole saws, weed trimmers, blowers, edgers, and all sorts of accessories, PPE, axes, and whatnot.
> 
> ...


 menards....been running that fvp..and its some good stuff


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 29, 2015)

Could always save the old engine oil out of your pickup when it gets changed .


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish around here I could catch bar oil that cheap like some of y'all catch it on sale. No fleet stores around here for sure. Shipping would kill me...a gal of it probably weighs a little more than 8lbs...I'd never make out. TSC's around here but I can't get their stuff or off brand stuff no cheaper than my mil discount at HD buying gallons of Echo Premium Bar and Chain Oil.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Could always save the old engine oil out of your pickup when it gets changed .


Why did you do that?...


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> *Could always save the old engine oil out of your pickup when it gets changed .*


I do save it... use it for dust control on the driveway and starting slash/trash pile fires.
If I start getting too much collected, I just walk along the wood stacks and pour on the top (adds to the BTUs and makes a fine water repellant ).
Oh... and if ya' have a problem groundhog, pouring a gallon or two down the hole will cause 'em to vacate the den permanently.
But I don't want that filthy stuff in my saw ‼
*


----------



## dancan (Sep 29, 2015)

NSMaple1 said:


> Even the 'cheap' stuff is over $10/jug up here.



I bought a couple of cases in Aylesford at 8$ a gallon , the "cheap" stuff here in town is around 12.95$ and if I get the right girl at the counter I can get Stihl for 13.49$ a gallon from my local green store .
Long gone is the 4$ a gallon stuff up here


----------



## WVwoodsman (Sep 29, 2015)

Rural King here is selling Stihl power equipment too as well as their over priced b&c oil. TSC is the other store that sells cheap b&c oil for now. Our TSC dropped Husky saws and now sells Jonsered.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

WVwoodsman said:


> Rural King here is selling Stihl power equipment too as well as their over priced b&c oil. TSC is the other store that sells cheap b&c oil for now. Our TSC dropped Husky saws and now sells Jonsered.


TSC's here in mid-Ga still sell both Husky and Jonsered. I'm sure it's liable to change like the wind at anytime...who knows. Business money talks, BS walks theory.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Sep 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> But... since when does Stihl set-up in fleet stores??
> *


http://www.stihlusa.com/information/corporate/press/jul08_johndeere/
Is it anything to do with this thinking?


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 29, 2015)

How long does a gallon last you guys that you gotta shop around for cheap oil. $4.00 a year to cut wood hardly seems like it will put a strain on anyone's budget.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> How long does a gallon last you guys that you gotta shop around for cheap oil. $4.00 a year to cut wood hardly seems like it will put a strain on anyone's budget.


I run through a couple of gallons, maybe a little more each year, and I'm in mid-Ga. I cut for myself and a couple of family folks. Surely you fellas up north, Midwest, burn through that little bit of bar oil and then some each season. I'd certainly think. Now I don't have the yrs of C/S/S'd wood that some of you folks do, but ya gotta pay for the bar oil regardless at some point, righto?


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 29, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> I run through a couple of gallons, maybe a little more each year, and I'm in mid-Ga. I cut for myself and a couple of family folks. Surely you fellas up north, Midwest, burn through that little bit of bar oil and then some each season. I'd certainly think. Now I don't have the yrs of C/S/S'd wood that some of you folks do, but ya gotta pay for the bar oil regardless at some point, righto?


I cut eight cord and go through about one half of a gallon per year maybe less.


----------



## Erik B (Sep 29, 2015)

Bar oil is cheap for me. It is on the top of the wish list for one of my sons to get me for Christmas. I don't go through that much oil in a year so a gallon jug is good for my needs. I guess it is a guy thing, son is happy but don't know if the DIL or better half appreciates it. He has been getting the Husky oil for me.

The local Stihl dealer closed up shop a couple of years ago and now the local Hardware Hank hardware store is carrying the Stihl line. Hardware store is only 5 miles from home. Next closest one is double that.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I cut eight cord and go through about one half of a gallon per year maybe less.


I should clarify that my usage also includes a couple of my brothers saws...we cut a lot together. Generally I'm the gas mix and bar oil provider, in most cases. We don't cut 8 cord for sure...probably more like 6. Maybe my saws are over oiling, lol. I've got a couple of saws with non-adjust oilers that seem to eat it like it's going outta style. I'm sure that's the reason for consuming more than what's probably necessary. They both run Stihls with adjustable oilers. I just bought a new MS271, non-adjust, maybe it won't drink as much bar oil as my other stuff does. I won't really know until I get the new saw in wood this coming weekend...if the damn rain will let up, lol.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

Erik B said:


> Bar oil is cheap for me. It is on the top of the wish list for one of my sons to get me for Christmas. I don't go through that much oil in a year so a gallon jug is good for my needs. I guess it is a guy thing, son is happy but don't know if the DIL or better half appreciates it. He has been getting the Husky oil for me.
> 
> The local Stihl dealer closed up shop a couple of years ago and now the local Hardware Hank hardware store is carrying the Stihl line. Hardware store is only 5 miles from home. Next closest one is double that.


DIL and better half will never appreciate it, lol. But you're happy, and it's easy on the sons wallet. He can focus his money on the younger crowds Christmas, if any children, nieces, nephews, etc. I'm the same way with my kids. They don't have any kids, yet...knock on wood, but I've always told them, if we wake up on Christmas morning together, healthy and happy...there's my Christmas right there. When they pressure me for what I want, I tell 'em a little amount gift card to Lowes, HD, Academy Sports, something like that. I'm pretty simple when it comes to Christmas...I like to focus on the groceries going on the grill, and the cold beers, Crown Royal, or Wild Turkey.


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> *How long does a gallon last you guys that you gotta shop around for cheap oil. $4.00 a year to cut wood hardly seems like it will put a strain on anyone's budget.*


Well... it's the principle, not the cost 
*


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 29, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Well... it's the principle, not the cost
> *


I certainly understand that point, and mentality.


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 29, 2015)

Got ten gallons or so of TSC or RURALKING oil sitting on a shelf. Hard not to grab a jug when its on sale.


----------



## kwikfix (Sep 29, 2015)

When I was a youngster their was no such thing as bar oil


----------



## svk (Sep 29, 2015)

Just keep an eye out and pick up a gallon from one of the many big box stores when it's on sale.


----------



## esshup (Sep 29, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> How long does a gallon last you guys that you gotta shop around for cheap oil. $4.00 a year to cut wood hardly seems like it will put a strain on anyone's budget.



I've run through a gallon of the stuff in a single day............


----------



## svk (Sep 29, 2015)

esshup said:


> I've run through a gallon of the stuff in a single day............


Big saw cutting big wood? Or cutting rounds from a log pile? That's a lot of oil in one day.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 29, 2015)

1.5-2 gallons of bar oil in a day was the most I ever used. 3.5 gallons of fuel used in about 10-12 cuts.


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm sounds like the store you could be referring to starts with the letter B and ends in ars. I drive my there new mega million dollar warehouse everyday. Our 2 stores had a lot of husqvarna piece parts on clearance. Echo and Stihl only now. Still some chain and bars on the shelf at regular price 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I do save it... use it for dust control on the driveway and starting slash/trash pile fires.
> If I start getting too much collected, I just walk along the wood stacks and pour on the top (adds to the BTUs and makes a fine water repellant ).
> Oh... and if ya' have a problem groundhog, pouring a gallon or two down the hole will cause 'em to vacate the den permanently.
> But I don't want that filthy stuff in my saw ‼
> *


if you had a tractor supply company near you, they have bar oil on sale for 7$ per jug.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 30, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> How long does a gallon last you guys that you gotta shop around for cheap oil. $4.00 a year to cut wood hardly seems like it will put a strain on anyone's budget.


Your saw run time is much lower when you are just bucking a truckload of cull logs compared to starting from a standing tree. And like spidey said, it's just the principle of paying $10 (or more) for stinkin BAR OIL


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 30, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> *Hmm sounds like the store you could be referring to starts with the letter B and ends in ars*


No, actually the store is Theisen's.
There's about 20 of them in eastern Iowa... and I believe there's a couple in Wisconsin.
*


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 30, 2015)

Theivesens never heard of them.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Well... it's the principle, not the cost
> *





Whitespider said:


> Well... it's the principle, not the cost
> *


Yea, I'm like that too, but the older I get the less I care about certain things.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 30, 2015)

I hope our Fleet Store don't change but I keep seeing the Husky stuff on sale so maybe they are trying to clear out here also. On a good not, they still had the bar oil by the auto so I picked up a few gallons. I'm thinking Spidy is right and that's going out next.


----------



## rogergienger (Sep 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> For years our local fleet store has sold Poulan and Husqvarna chainsaws, along with Husqvarna and Oregon accessories. They also sold a "plain-label" brand of bar 'n' chain oil that I liked... and I could buy it for as little as $3 on sale sometimes. So I just walked in there about an hour ago, wanting to replace my Husqvarna roller guide (the only Husqvarna thing I use) and thought I'd pick up a gallon of bar oil if some sort of sale was on.
> 
> Damn ‼ Couldn't believe my eyes. All the Poulan and Husqvarna stuff is gone... all of it gone... everything. What little bit of Oregon stuff there is has been squeezed onto an end cap. And along a very sizable section of the back wall is a brand new Stihl display... saws, pole saws, weed trimmers, blowers, edgers, and all sorts of accessories, PPE, axes, and whatnot.
> 
> ...


----------



## rogergienger (Sep 30, 2015)

supprised no one mentioned Napa I use there bar & chain oil , I like it . Don't know about price .


----------



## tla100 (Sep 30, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Hmm sounds like the store you could be referring to starts with the letter B and ends in ars. I drive my there new mega million dollar warehouse everyday. Our 2 stores had a lot of husqvarna piece parts on clearance. Echo and Stihl only now. Still some chain and bars on the shelf at regular price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Bomgaars recently picked up Echo and dropped Husqvarna. A few of their stores carry Stihl, not sure how they pick which ones. You still can get their brand bar oil Lube-one I picked up for $5.99 , I think Mag oil, and Echo oil. 

My Stihl dealer had it for $7.00 a gallon last time I was there.


----------



## DrewUth (Sep 30, 2015)

What about using cheap motor oil, like 20w-50? I'm sure Wallymart sells gallon or 5qt jugs pretty inexpensive? Heck, even straight 30w can be had for less than $2 a quart, I'm sure that would be just fine?


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 30, 2015)

This reminds me, I'm out of oil.


----------



## Guswhit (Sep 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> But... since when does Stihl set-up in fleet stores??
> *



I have run across 2 different Fleet stores, Farm and Fleet and Fleet Farm. Which one are you referring to? The Farm and Fleet near me switched over to a very large Stihl display about a year ago now. I think it's a bunch of BS. They couldn't service anything if they tried and all of the guys around that have been setup as regular dealers forever are getting crapped on!


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Could always save the old engine oil out of your pickup when it gets changed .



That's what we all used to run here. We bought it for cheap at a gas station/saw shop where they filtered it. My 032 that I ran then is still going and even winning races at the PNW gathering.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2015)

slowp said:


> That's what we all used to run here. We bought it for cheap at a gas station/saw shop where they filtered it. My 032 that I ran then is still going and even winning races at the PNW gathering.


Gypologger has a thread going on right now ,he has been running used clean hydraulic oil but ran out ,and is now using used engine oil


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 30, 2015)

Guswhit said:


> *I have run across 2 different Fleet stores, Farm and Fleet and Fleet Farm. Which one are you referring to?*


Theisen's Home-Farm-Auto

http://www.theisens.com/

*


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Gypologger has a thread going on right now ,he has been running used clean hydraulic oil but ran out ,and is now using used engine oil


For performance purposes I don't see a thing wrong with running used filtered oil, especially hydraulic oil. However, used engine oil makes a black mess of the saw and whatever is around it so not worth it to me for that reason alone.

On another note I see Spidey has succeeded in cultivating an all-out oil thread in the firewood forum. Crafty little bastige, isn't he LOL



Whitespider said:


> Theisen's Home-Farm-Auto
> 
> http://www.theisens.com/





Whitespider said:


> What-the-hell is Stihl doing in a fleet store??


Looks like it is a larger version (with 22 locations) that is similar to my go-to store http://www.landmsupply.com/locations, which have the best Stihl prices around.

While they are a chain, I am assuming they offer at least some form of mechanical repairs which qualify them to be a "full service" dealer for Stihl as does L and M.


----------



## GVS (Sep 30, 2015)

timbrjackrussel said:


> http://www.stihlusa.com/information/corporate/press/jul08_johndeere/
> Is it anything to do with this thinking?



I don't think it's much of a stretch to see Stihl products sold at the John Deere stores. In my area of NNY both Husky and Stihl saws are sold at a New Holland dealer.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

Curious about something...I could google it but what the hell's the fun in that. What is the process of 'straining/filtering' used motor oil?...Surely, lol, a little more process than what I use to strain/filter, high dollar LouAna peanut oil after a fish fry, through cheese cloth to get all the goodies out, to re-use. 

Do they re-refine it somehow? A buddy of mine many yrs ago, his dad used to drive a fairly large tanker truck and collect used motor oil...what happened to it after that, I had and still have no idea. Again, just curious...


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Curious about something...I could google it but what the hell's the fun in that. What is the process of 'straining/filtering' used motor oil?...Surely, lol, a little more process than what I use to strain/filter, high dollar LouAna peanut oil after a fish fry, through cheese cloth to get all the goodies out, to re-use.
> 
> Do they re-refine it somehow? A buddy of mine many yrs ago, his dad used to drive a fairly large tanker truck and collect used motor oil...what happened to it after that, I had and still have no idea. Again, just curious...


My understanding is that it is just strained through a fine filter to get rid of any particulate that may have ended up in the used oil barrel ie stuff like dirt or rust that fell off the vehicle into the drain pan when the oil was being drained or metal shavings from a failed part.

A lot of shops around here have furnaces that burn used oil. It gets strained a couple of times and then sprayed into a burner in a fine mist. Basically they save up all of the used oil all year and it heats the shop for most or all of the winter. They keep oil tanks inside though as it would sludge up if stored outside. Sometimes they do need to cut it with diesel if there was lots of heavy oil in a specific batch.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> For performance purposes I don't see a thing wrong with running used filtered oil, especially hydraulic oil. However, used engine oil makes a black mess of the saw and whatever is around it so not worth it to me for that reason alone.
> 
> On another note I see Spidey has succeeded in cultivating an all-out oil thread in the firewood forum. Crafty little bastige, isn't he LOL
> 
> ...


...Never underestimate the abilities of an arachnid, lol.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2015)

This is what i have been running ,think it is about 9 bucks ,is red in color ,i can get it cheaper in bulk also out of the gas pumps also , fill my 5 gallon cans with it ,i bet you east coasties wish could get bar oil from the pumps eh ?Pump 7 is bar oil ,pump 10 is where i get my 15-40


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> This is what i have been running ,think it is about 9 bucks ,is red in color ,i can get it cheaper in bulk also out of the gas pumps also , fill my 5 gallon cans with it ,i bet you east coasties wish could get bar oil from the pumps eh ?Pump 7 is bar oil ,pump 10 is where i get my 15-40 View attachment 450679
> View attachment 450680
> View attachment 450681
> View attachment 450683


That's a Husqvarna in the picture on the jug, can it be used in Stihl saws too?


----------



## Guswhit (Sep 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Theisen's Home-Farm-Auto
> 
> http://www.theisens.com/
> 
> *


We have one of those in about 20 miles away and a Farm and Fleet in town.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> My understanding is that it is just strained through a fine filter to get rid of any particulate that may have ended up in the used oil barrel ie stuff like dirt or rust that fell off the vehicle into the drain pan when the oil was being drained or metal shavings from a failed part.
> 
> A lot of shops around here have furnaces that burn used oil. It gets strained a couple of times and then sprayed into a burner in a fine mist. Basically they save up all of the used oil all year and it heats the shop for most or all of the winter. They keep oil tanks inside though as it would sludge up if stored outside. Sometimes they do need to cut it with diesel if there was lots of heavy oil in a specific batch.


I gotcha...basically atomizing the spray, kinda like the ol' fuel injector theory. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> That's a Husqvarna in the picture on the jug, can it be used in Stihl saws too?


Husky makes great bar oil ,i like the tackiness over the stihl oil ,i run it in the stihls all the time


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> This is what i have been running ,think it is about 9 bucks ,is red in color ,i can get it cheaper in bulk also out of the gas pumps also , fill my 5 gallon cans with it ,i bet you east coasties wish could get bar oil from the pumps eh ?Pump 7 is bar oil ,pump 10 is where i get my 15-40 View attachment 450679
> View attachment 450680
> View attachment 450681
> View attachment 450683


Yep, you're correct Sir...nothing like that around here. Never seen pumps like that.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Yep, you're correct Sir...nothing like that around here. Never seen pumps like that.


Very handy if need oil after work or sundays when the shops are closed up .


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Very handy if need oil after work or sundays when the shops are closed up .


I bet it is handy. They may have pumps like that in northern Ga, Zoggs could probably chime in, but never seen anything like those pumps. Amazing how geographic/climate changes everything. I hope this winter ain't rough on you guys in the NE, Midwest, upper pacific states. Almanac says one thing, predictions from the weather guessers another. It's a damn crap shoot...I say the hell with it, pop a Bud Light, flip a quarter, lol. Ya get the weather good or bad.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Husky makes great bar oil ,i like the tackiness over the stihl oil ,i run it in the stihls all the time  View attachment 450686
> View attachment 450687


Ooooh Stihl Blue, you must be a rich fella


----------



## olyman (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> My understanding is that it is just strained through a fine filter to get rid of any particulate that may have ended up in the used oil barrel ie stuff like dirt or rust that fell off the vehicle into the drain pan when the oil was being drained or metal shavings from a failed part.
> 
> A lot of shops around here have furnaces that burn used oil. It gets strained a couple of times and then sprayed into a burner in a fine mist. Basically they save up all of the used oil all year and it heats the shop for most or all of the winter. They keep oil tanks inside though as it would sludge up if stored outside. Sometimes they do need to cut it with diesel if there was lots of heavy oil in a specific batch.


 crazy,,it doesn't "sludge" up..it just gets toooo thick to flow outside...SUPPOSEDLY!!! reason I say this, is. when I worked at a ford dealer,,boss was supposed to take care of waste oil furnace........but he really didn't care if we froze.............so I learned how to take the whole pile of junk apart,,and keep it running..then I rigged up the 400 and 500 barrels outside, so that I pumped the oil out strictly by air pressure in the summer,,and air pressure reversed back in in the winter......then I found a used 1000 gal gas barrel,,and got that there,,and rigged it up also!! didn't matter how flippin cold it got,,three psi,,and it came back in!!!! during the day,,we'd bump it up,,and get the temp up,then as we left,,turn it down.....he never noticed!! 1 year after I left,, they gave up trying to keep the ancient one running,, and bought new!!!!


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

olyman said:


> crazy,,it doesn't "sludge" up..it just gets toooo thick to flow outside...SUPPOSEDLY!!! reason I say this, is. when I worked at a ford dealer,,boss was supposed to take care of waste oil furnace........but he really didn't care if we froze.............so I learned how to take the whole pile of junk apart,,and keep it running..then I rigged up the 400 and 500 barrels outside, so that I pumped the oil out strictly by air pressure in the summer,,and air pressure reversed back in in the winter......then I found a used 1000 gal gas barrel,,and got that there,,and rigged it up also!! didn't matter how flippin cold it got,,three psi,,and it came back in!!!! during the day,,we'd bump it up,,and get the temp up,then as we left,,turn it down.....he never noticed!! 1 year after I left,, they gave up trying to keep the ancient one running,, and bought new!!!!


The shop that does my tire work and any repairs I don't care to tackle myself just uses gravity. The other problem is when you get water in the oil. The system will burn it all though if you can get it to move, pretty slick deal.


----------



## olyman (Sep 30, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Curious about something...I could google it but what the hell's the fun in that. What is the process of 'straining/filtering' used motor oil?...Surely, lol, a little more process than what I use to strain/filter, high dollar LouAna peanut oil after a fish fry, through cheese cloth to get all the goodies out, to re-use.
> 
> Do they re-refine it somehow? A buddy of mine many yrs ago, his dad used to drive a fairly large tanker truck and collect used motor oil...what happened to it after that, I had and still have no idea. Again, just curious...


I made a setup..with DD filters,,off of a old two cycle..these are the steel cyl ones,,with inside cloth and paper elements....the first filter,,is 10 micron, the second is 5....sooo, a pump off of a soda fountain setup..moves about 2 1/2 gal a minute. then thru a ford engine filter, which is 20 ,microns, then thru the 10 filter,,then the five..60 microns, is a human hair...took about 120 in parts and stuff..but have put over 2000 gal thru it,,and many filters from first learning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> The shop that does my tire work and any repairs I don't care to tackle myself just uses gravity. The other problem is when you get water in the oil. The system will burn it all though if you can get it to move, pretty slick deal.


 when farmers and such,,brought their oil in,,i took the barrel, to near bottom,,then the rest in 5 gal pail. then slowly poured off to see if any water in it.......it dont take long sitting,,for the water to separate....


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 30, 2015)

olyman said:


> I made a setup..with DD filters,,off of a old two cycle..these are the steel cyl ones,,with inside cloth and paper elements....the first filter,,is 10 micron, the second is 5....sooo, a pump off of a soda fountain setup..moves about 2 1/2 gal a minute. then thru a ford engine filter, which is 20 ,microns, then thru the 10 filter,,then the five..60 microns, is a human hair...took about 120 in parts and stuff..but have put over 2000 gal thru it,,and many filters from first learning!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gotcha...I understand that theory.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2015)

olyman said:


> when farmers and such,,brought their oil in,,i took the barrel, to near bottom,,then the rest in 5 gal pail. then slowly poured off to see if any water in it.......it dont take long sitting,,for the water to separate....


We did that with gas at the marine dealership too. Constantly had boats with water in the gas and that was the only way to dispose of it.


----------



## olyman (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> We did that with gas at the marine dealership too. Constantly had boats with water in the gas and that was the only way to dispose of it.


 used to laugh at people years ago,,that said gas stations were mixing water in,,before eth gas!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 30, 2015)

svk said:


> Ooooh Stihl Blue, you must be a rich fella


The blue bottle is for the aux oiler on the sawmill ,reg stuff is too thick to drip through the hose .


----------



## greenskeeper (Sep 30, 2015)

I've never paid for bar oil. Used motor oil works fine.


----------



## slowp (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> For performance purposes I don't see a thing wrong with running used filtered oil, especially hydraulic oil. However, used engine oil makes a black mess of the saw and whatever is around it so not worth it to me for that reason alone.
> 
> On another note I see Spidey has succeeded in cultivating an all-out oil thread in the firewood forum. Crafty little bastige, isn't he LOL
> 
> ...



Well, I guess most of the folks here didn't know they might make a black mess of things. We must use a different oil out here. I don't really care if my saw gets dirty. I didn't buy it to hang on my wall and stare at, nor do most folks around here. I do not recall any black mess though, unless working in a burned up area and that black was from the charcoal and ash left behind. That gas station supplied a lot of folks, including production fallers.


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 1, 2015)

I need professional help. Stopped by the local TSC to scout around a bit since I haven't been to this one in some time. Picked up a few discounted things then strolled to the saw isle. Could not get past the $5/gal bar oil without one following me to the checkout. Now I have about 13 gallons .


----------



## Odog (Oct 1, 2015)

I got tired of paying for the high $$ oil, even our local COOP has their own off brand and its $9-10 a gallon. For my rock drills we use ISO 150 in winter and 220 in summer. It makes 80-90 look like hydraulic oil when it's cold. The 220 works great in summer on my saw and the 150 in winter. Seems to oil pretty decently. I get it from our oil dealer and its a Chevron oil. It's only around $4.50 a gallon which is nice


----------



## Dale (Oct 1, 2015)

> But... since when does Stihl set-up in fleet stores??



I believe Tractor Supply still has Husky product... if you have any nearby


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

slowp said:


> Well, I guess most of the folks here didn't know they might make a black mess of things. We must use a different oil out here. I don't really care if my saw gets dirty. I didn't buy it to hang on my wall and stare at, nor do most folks around here. I do not recall any black mess though, unless working in a burned up area and that black was from the charcoal and ash left behind. That gas station supplied a lot of folks, including production fallers.


You are right, running used engine oil doesn't cause black sawdust goo to build up. I guess the saws I've owned and worked on that ran used engine oil must have had that black crud deposited from something else. Aliens maybe?


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 1, 2015)

I've had the pleasure of seeing three nose sprocket bearings fail catastrophically.... all three were running used motor oil as bar 'n' chain lube (not claiming anything... just sayin').
I've had the pleasure of (clean) bar 'n' chain lube getting dripped, splattered, and whatnot on my cloths and boots but it always washes out... used motor oil stains never seem to wash out and they stink.
Clean oil, even bar 'n' chain oil, makes a fairly decent hand cleaner, especially for removing used motor oil and dirty grease... used motor oil just makes my hands worse dirty.
Used motor oil on leather gloves will cause them to wear out rapidly, whatever is in that used oil is rough on leather... clean bar 'n' chain lube on leather gloves makes them softer and near water proof.
Used motor oil is removed from the motor because it's lubricating properties have been diminished appreciably... new bar 'n' chain lube... well... it's new.

I have uses for used motor oil, such as dust control and starting slash fires.
But I ain't gonna' take it out'a one machine because it's useful life as a lubricant is over... and then pour it in another machine needing lubrication 
But hey... that's just me.
*


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 1, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Could always save the old engine oil out of your pickup when it gets changed .


Thanks..


----------



## leonardo (Oct 1, 2015)

i bought 3 gallons of rural king b&c oil because of the price. won't do that again. thinnest b&c oil i have ever encountered. back to TS for the next batch, or better yet the rare surprise of finding poulan in gallon jugs at walmart.


----------



## esshup (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Big saw cutting big wood? Or cutting rounds from a log pile? That's a lot of oil in one day.



Dolmar 7900 dropping 24"-30" DBH Oaks, then cutting into 12'-14' sections.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 1, 2015)

A long time ago, for snowmobile mix ago we use to bring a gallon jug in to the dealer and buy it off them from their barrel and they'd fill us up. Too bad they don't do that for bar oil. If I was a dealer I would probably entertain that idea but limit it to 2 gallons per customer per day (don't want to be filling up 5 gal pails for customers).


----------



## esshup (Oct 1, 2015)

I run synthetic oil in my diesels. If anybody wants to run that oil in their saws as bar oil, come on over and pick it up. I'll bet your saw won't be so clean after a tankful........

Myself, I don't like spending $30 to $200 per chainsaw bar so I'll continue to use bar oil.

I had my first bar failure last month. Nose sprocket axle on the Echo CS-340 let go. Couldn't figure why the chain wouldn't turn. I've had that bar since 2004 and it has seen a LOT of use.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 1, 2015)

Where's @redbull660, maybe he can tell us how much hotter our saws will run and how much HP it will rob if you use motor oil as chain lube. Don't do it!


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

Marshy said:


> A long time ago, for snowmobile mix ago we use to bring a gallon jug in to the dealer and buy it off them from their barrel and they'd fill us up. Too bad they don't do that for bar oil. If I was a dealer I would probably entertain that idea but limit it to 2 gallons per customer per day (don't want to be filling up 5 gal pails for customers).


We bought marine and snowmobile oil in bulk for years. Then I bought three cases of gallons when I worked at the dealership and haven't had to buy more since.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

esshup said:


> I run synthetic oil in my diesels. If anybody wants to run that oil in their saws as bar oil, come on over and pick it up. I'll bet your saw won't be so clean after a tankful........
> 
> Myself, I don't like spending $30 to $200 per chainsaw bar so I'll continue to use bar oil.
> 
> I had my first bar failure last month. Nose sprocket axle on the Echo CS-340 let go. Couldn't figure why the chain wouldn't turn. I've had that bar since 2004 and it has seen a LOT of use.


I've only worn out one bar and that one lasted 16 years run with anything from ATF to gear lube as bar oil. The one before that I ran over with the tractor and wrecked the nose. Now that I have multiple saws with multiple bars I don't expect to wear out too many.

Does anyone know what the expected "mileage" is of a good bar provided it's not abused? Should be over 100 cords, right?


----------



## chucker (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> I've only worn out one bar and that one lasted 16 years run with anything from ATF to gear lube as bar oil. The one before that I ran over with the tractor and wrecked the nose. Now that I have multiple saws with multiple bars I don't expect to wear out too many.
> 
> Does anyone know what the expected "mileage" is of a good bar provided it's not abused? Should be over 100 cords, right?


steve, when most people talk about bar/cordage their probably referring to 16" cut wood as a standard measure.... !! BUT !! , there is also the bar/cordage done in 100" length that most forget about! with the 100" and a 100 cord is in a real life belief, the 100 cord in standard 16" is usually far fetched in the truth scale!


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2015)

Last year we used around 15 or so gallons of bar oil. I'm lucky enough to get it at cost. Last I checked I was paying 3.99 a gallon. I have to buy atleast 20 gallons to get that price so its like every fourth time is free. Not a terrible deal.

I know some guys that run used engine oil and even though it seems to work it just seems to gets everywhere because its so thin.

I knew one guy who used to buy power steering fluid, he claimed to be able to get it at 2/gallon. I think he was full of it. Im not sure about using power steering as a lubricant, i know its basically a thin hydraulic fluid, and i know you can replace power steering for atf so I imagine that it would work.

Regardless, IMO bar oil is for bars, thats what I use.


----------



## chuckwood (Oct 2, 2015)

esshup said:


> I had my first bar failure last month. Nose sprocket axle on the Echo CS-340 let go. Couldn't figure why the chain wouldn't turn. I've had that bar since 2004 and it has seen a LOT of use.



I grease my bar tip sprockets all the time. Some say the oil on the chain is enough. But I do it anyway. Not had any tip sprocket failures yet.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 2, 2015)

i grease my bar clean out the groove every third sharpening and use bar oil. only failure i had with a bar is when the sprocket nose flares out and pukes it guts.


----------



## tla100 (Oct 2, 2015)

slowp said:


> Well, I guess most of the folks here didn't know they might make a black mess of things. We must use a different oil out here. I don't really care if my saw gets dirty. I didn't buy it to hang on my wall and stare at, nor do most folks around here. I do not recall any black mess though, unless working in a burned up area and that black was from the charcoal and ash left behind. That gas station supplied a lot of folks, including production fallers.



I would like to know where this Wonderland is at? I need a change of scenery. My saw has the hangin wall syndrome and needs to get DIRTY!!!!! 

I thought this was a firewood forum? How can you make firewood from charcoal and ash.....I will have to look into this.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 2, 2015)

charcoal is firewood just pre burnt, i have gotten free charcoal and burned it in my shed stove it works great


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 2, 2015)

Marshy said:


> *A long time ago, for snowmobile mix ago we use to bring a gallon jug in to the dealer and buy it off them from their barrel and they'd fill us up. Too bad they don't do that for bar oil.*


I used to buy it like that years ago from a ma' & pa' hardware store in a little town close to me.
He didn't care what you brought in for a container or how much you bought... he priced it by the quart, and a sale was a sale.
In the winter he'd splash a little kerosine in the bottom of the container first.

The barrel never had any label on it and he claimed to make it himself by adding stuff to motor oil(?) making it tacky and such.
The stuff was cheap and worked good... but he'd never tell what he added... other than claiming to empty the spittoon into it every night.
*


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 2, 2015)

I can remember when dad would save the used oil to run in his saws. If we ran out of used oil, dad would buy the cheap recycled oil to use. I dont remember getting everything black, but I probably wouldnt have paid it any attention back then either. I didnt even know that they sold bar oil until after I was grown up. I cant remember ever having to replace a bar because it was worn out. I use regular bar oil in my saws now because I get my vehicle oil changed at the quick lubes so I dont have to deal with getting rid of the used oil. A gallon of bar oil will last me at least one firewood season, so its not like I cut that much wood. I wouldnt be opposed to using some used oil if I had some and had ran out of regular bar oil. I do believe the bar oil stays on the chain better.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 2, 2015)

slowp said:


> Well, I guess most of the folks here didn't know they might make a black mess of things. We must use a different oil out here


If you are using diesel drain oil maybe you'll get black...but if you use oil from most modern fuel injected engines it comes out the bottom about as clean as when it went in. At least as far as the eye can see anyways. If your toyata prius has black drain oil...maybe time to change the battery's


----------



## WVhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

I probably go through about 3 0r 4 gallon a year, I figure that to be about $30. I just think about what my electric bill would be if I did not burn wood, so $30 a year for bar oil don't bother me. LOL...


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 2, 2015)

$9.99, how'd I do.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 2, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> $9.99, how'd I do.


Too much!! A good price is $6/gal


----------



## lindnova (Oct 2, 2015)

$5.95 / Gallon at Fleet Farm. Just picked one up.


----------



## Ironworker (Oct 2, 2015)

lindnova said:


> $5.95 / Gallon at Fleet Farm. Just picked one up.
> View attachment 451255


Probably came out of the same barrel as my $9.99 jug.


----------



## tla100 (Oct 2, 2015)

I just checked today and ECHO oil is $16 a gallon. Nuts.....


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> If you are using diesel drain oil maybe you'll get black...but if you use oil from most modern fuel injected engines it comes out the bottom about as clean as when it went in. At least as far as the eye can see anyways. If your toyata prius has black drain oil...maybe time to change the battery's


Put 7 or 8k on a v8 engine, it will be pretty black.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 2, 2015)

I was at Menards today... $4.86


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I was at Menards today... $4.86


Ooh...I think that's the cheapest price we've seen in a long time.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 3, 2015)

svk said:


> *Ooh...I think that's the cheapest price we've seen in a long time.*


That ain't even a sale price... that's the regular everyday price (it says $4.99 on-line for the Mason City store, but it's always priced $4.86 on the shelf).
I bought a jug on sale a while back and (if I'm rememberin' right) it was $3.99. I found that jug under a bench a couple days ago, ain't even opened it yet so I can't say anything about it from experience... yet. I did some inventory and found 2 full gallons, 3 half-full gallons , and the gallon gas can I use for pouring it in the saw is near full. Seems every time I fill that little spouted can I set the ½ full jug someplace different.
*


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I was at Menards today... $4.86


That's what I've been using, the Menards oil. This Cam2 brand is new this year though, haven't been into that yet.
This summer I was using some Husky saw brand oil that I got in a deal I made with one of the local Husky sales reps on a used saw. Worked very well for the summer cutting(bucking) because it is so thick n sticky


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh‼ Update...
I was a Menards lookin' for the Husqvarna roller guide the local fleet store no longer carries. Menards didn't have it but they did have a chain loop for the el-cheap-o pole saw. Then I ran down to Tractor Supply... they had them, only they were packaged in Jonsered colors rather than Husqvarna. They even had one for the narrow curf, 3/8 low profile mini used on the pole saw... so... well... I was there, and they had 'em both. Not that I really need some sort'a guide to file an 8-inch bar... but hey...
*


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 3, 2015)

Hard to pass up stuff when that little discounted sticker is present.


----------



## Iska3 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks!! Did I read this right? Now I know what to do with those little gas cans that I hate so much.. 




Whitespider said:


> I did some inventory and found 2 full gallons, 3 half-full gallons , *and the gallon gas can I use for pouring it in the saw is near full.* Seems every time I fill that little spouted can I set the ½ full jug someplace different.
> *


----------



## Guswhit (Oct 3, 2015)

Iska3 said:


> Thanks!! Did I read this right? Now I know what to do with those little gas cans that I hate so much..



I don't think you really read it or understood correctly, because I know for sure Spidey would not have one of those new fangled protection gas can pouring spout containers! Those are way to new and complex for him. Besides, I can't imagine listening to all of the cursing when trying to use one of these infamous "no spill" safety containers.


----------



## lindnova (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate the epa gas cans. I have a couple old 2 gallon Chilton cans I got on Ebay. Should be good for years on the small cans. 

I got replacement spouts with vents you can drill & set for the 5 gallon cans.


----------



## Iska3 (Oct 3, 2015)

I can relate to those new type cans. I liked this one for the longer spout. But you can see what I really thought if it after trying it the one time.. ;-)
I think it will work great for my oil..


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 3, 2015)

Iska3 said:


> *Thanks!! Did I read this right? Now I know what to do with those little gas cans that I hate so much..*


Yep, I use a 1-gallon like the one with the yellow spout in your picture for bar 'n' chain oil... bought it years ago strictly for the purpose of bar oil. Works real slick, easy to manage, no missin' the hole and spillin'... not even a drop.

By-the-way, I bought a bunch of those yellow vents like's on that can off Ebay a while back.
Easy to install, just drill the hole (I hold the container upside down so the chips and such don't end up in the can) and pop it in with a rubber mallet. They make any un-vented, no-spill plastic container into a vented can of yesteryear... still ain't found the ideal way to modify the spouts yet though.

Here's a link to the guy's Ebay store... you can get all sorts of 'em... I did the 15 for $9.00 and free shipping.
http://stores.ebay.com/ElisGeneralStore-LLC?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
*


----------



## esshup (Oct 3, 2015)

chuckwood said:


> I grease my bar tip sprockets all the time. Some say the oil on the chain is enough. But I do it anyway. Not had any tip sprocket failures yet.


I do too, but this bar didn't have a hole to grease it.

Go ahead, call me a redneck.  The utility company was replacing poles near my parents place, about 7 miles away. I needed 3 poles about 20' long to replace the ones that I have that I use to hoist deer up off the ground to hang. They said that it was first come-first serve for the used poles. I have a 12' trailer, so I'd winch it on the trailer, cut the fat end to 20' and take it home, one at a time. On the last pole, last trip is when the sprocket failed.

I had the pole on the trailer and no way to cut the end off.....

Good thing I was on the back roads, ratchet strapped it to the trailer tight and headed for home, dragging the end all the way home........... On those 7 miles I never saw another vehicle on the road. I was surprised at how little was worn off the tip of the pole.


----------



## esshup (Oct 3, 2015)

Whitespider, THANK YOU for that link. I never knew that I could buy them. Now I won't have to worry about it anymore. I have 2 of them that have golf tees shoved in them, and I can "fix" the cans that I have without vents.


----------



## mjones (Oct 3, 2015)

Bought a 1 gallon jug of Stihl bar oil this morning for 11.95. Have some TSC bar oil that I paid around 6.00 but the stihl oil just seems to last longer and stays on chain better than the cheap oils I have tried.


----------



## olyman (Oct 3, 2015)

mjones said:


> Bought a 1 gallon jug of Stihl bar oil this morning for 11.95. Have some TSC bar oil that I paid around 6.00 but the stihl oil just seems to last longer and stays on chain better than the cheap oils I have tried.


 you work at a steal dealer????


----------



## Fishmax2 (Oct 3, 2015)

thank god I have a husky dealer only and a stihl dealer both within 5 miles of my location. I always use the 1 gal of husky bar oil, in my stihl and husky saws. The only time I purchased anything but the saw stihl brand was at time of purchase I got extra extended warranty for buying a 6 pack of stihl 2 stroke oil. LOL


----------



## Iska3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Spidy, I was out yesterday cutting my Ash off so I just checked the postings.. THANKS! for the link with the vent caps. Not shown in my one picture was the other jugs that I drill in vent holes and cover them with Duct tape. I'll bet that seller will be going crazy for the next few days. He should send you a free gift.. ;-)

Thanks Again,

John


----------



## flotek (Oct 4, 2015)

All our tsc stores dropped husky for jonsered around here too


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 4, 2015)

same here at the tsc store we got jred oil and country line which is onsale for 6.99


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 4, 2015)

Is seen County Line bar oil at the local TSC store on sale for $5 gallon today


----------



## Jon E (Oct 5, 2015)

On Saturday, I picked up 2 gallons of Countyline bar oil at my local TSC for $7 each. That's about as cheap as it gets here. Local Echo dealer used to carry Stihl bar oil for some reason, don't know where he got it but it was the only Stihl branded product he had, sold for $8/gallon. I used to buy it there all the time until he started selling Echo oil for $12.99 a gallon.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 7, 2015)

What I believe is not being mentionend in this thread is the different type of oils used in bar lube and of course the resulting differences in price. The different type of oils would be

1. Dino = mineral oil
As far as I have understood, it is often used engine oil that has been idustrialy filtered and had takifiers added. This type of oil is cheap, usually in the 5-10$/gallon range. Of course it is also environmentally a major problem! And here in Europe more or less bannend in all public and larger privat forests. Even the harvesters, that lube their chains through the hydraulic systems, often require the non mineral oil type, as far as I have understood.

2. Bio = canola / rapseed oil
This is often blended with preservatives and takifiers so that it has, usually at least a 5 year shelf life. This type of oil is expensive, usually in the 15-25$/gallon range, when bought in premixed version. It is evironmentally not a problem at all. Here in Europe it is the main type of oil used.
The premixed "brand" version which contains takifiers, etc. is what I use only in saws with a bar length above 18-20inch. Below bar length I use just regular canola / rapseed oil from the supermarket. Just the cheapest brand, usually around 3 - 4$ a gallon. The lubrication is no problem whatsoever for shorter bar lengths so this is what I use a LOT. And for me there are absolutely NO price savings compared to the dino oil!
What can be a problem is that the canola / rapseed oil can deteriorate and harden (almost like a glue) when used only infrequently = once a year or less often. I use it in my regular saws but also have some dino=mineral bar oil at hand if the saw is then stored for prolonged time. I usually run the last filling then with mineral oil. This procedure is what I use in my less frequent used saws (f.e. contra, 040, etc.)

7


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Whitespider which farm store are you referring to about switching to Stihl stuff, I live in eastern Iowa also. Don't remember seeing any bar oil for less than the Harvest King stuff for $4.99 at Theisens. They also have Xtreme bar oil that is good for $6.99 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbowch (Oct 7, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Hey Whitespider which farm store are you referring to about switching to Stihl stuff, I live in eastern Iowa also. Don't remember seeing any bar oil for less than the Harvest King stuff for $4.99 at Theisens. They also have Xtreme bar oil that is good for $6.99
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Farm and Fleet in Davenport switched.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 8, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> *...which farm store are you referring to about switching to Stihl stuff...*


Theisens in Charles City.
*


----------



## lknchoppers (Oct 8, 2015)

I use County line Bar Oil from TSC. It's $8/gallon here. I don't use old spent motor oil at all. Used motor oil is not good enough to lubricate a chain & bar. I use the Stihl 2 Cycle Synthetic as well, it's pricey but it doesn't smoke much and my saws run great. I aint rich but I'm not gonna cheap-out on the basics.


----------



## Oldman47 (Oct 8, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Theisen's Home-Farm-Auto
> 
> http://www.theisens.com/
> 
> *


Around here the Fleet is Blain's not Thiesen's. 
http://www.farmandfleet.com/?gclid=CMWOwPHss8gCFQiNaQodRtABGg


----------



## Woos31 (Oct 10, 2015)

My cousin is a gypo logger on Oregon Coast for himself with one other cousin, he also uses the 15-40 oil out of his equipment after a service and hasn't had any issues with his bars or chains. Hand falls 98% of his jobs and also about 12 cord of firewood a year


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

Alright, where's the cheapest bar oil in MN right now? I need to purchase at least two gallons as I'm down to about 2 quarts on hand.


----------



## chucker (Oct 19, 2015)

svk said:


> Alright, where's the cheapest bar oil in MN right now? I need to purchase at least two gallons as I'm down to about 2 quarts on hand.


 !! in chucker;s garage !! where else ? need to stock up too, as soon as the price drops.... lol


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

chucker said:


> !! in chucker;s garage !! where else ? need to stock up too, as soon as the price drops.... lol


Lol. Pickup/delivery charge might be a bit steep. 

I know you guys get it cheap mid winter. Maybe I'll just pick up a gallon to start and wait for wintertime specials. In reality I'll probably only do a couple more cords this fall.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 19, 2015)

Rural King = 5.99 regular price and every once in a while 4.99 per gallon. Mile Maker. Works for me.....


----------



## olyman (Oct 19, 2015)

svk said:


> Alright, where's the cheapest bar oil in MN right now? I need to purchase at least two gallons as I'm down to about 2 quarts on hand.


 menards close?? there run the 4.99 gal every so often...the fvp, they used to have, was good stuff.....


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

It's a few miles out of my normal travels but close enough to make it worth the stop. 

I need to go to HD and WM tonight so I will see what they have first.


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2015)

Got a gallon from Walmart to tide me over for $7.97. Man that stuff is thin. I really liked the stuff from Menards that @chucker gave me a gallon of this spring. I'll hold off for more until they put it on sale.


----------



## olyman (Oct 20, 2015)

svk said:


> Got a gallon from Walmart to tide me over for $7.97. Man that stuff is thin. I really liked the stuff from Menards that @chucker gave me a gallon of this spring. I'll hold off for more until they put it on sale.


 musted have not remembered what I said about mcnerds,,right???


----------



## svk (Oct 20, 2015)

olyman said:


> musted have not remembered what I said about mcnerds,,right???


Don't have time to drive there this week.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 20, 2015)

Best stuff I've found, it's what they call all season runs me about 8 a gallon. Thick enough to run all summer and light enough I can pour it in freezing weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 20, 2015)

Where can you buy that at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Oct 20, 2015)

It's available in the PNW through a company called Christensen oil.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok thanks I'll have to do a search and see if it's available where I'm at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Oct 20, 2015)

I go direct and buy it by the box there's six gallons per box, but a lot of the saw shops carry it here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 20, 2015)

im still buying it by the gallon at the dealer in town he is cheaper than anyone else here at 5.29 per gallon that is w/tax 
just bring your own jug winter and summer oil available.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 21, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Best stuff I've found, it's what they call all season runs me about 8 a gallon. Thick enough to run all summer and light enough I can pour it in freezing weather.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have been running that this year ,am very happy with it .


----------



## Skeans (Oct 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I have been running that this year ,am very happy with it .


We've ran it for well over 10 years and haven't had a failure even on the harvester. They also blend different weights of the oil as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 21, 2015)

I picked up a gallon of Cam2 from Menards for $7.85 Between the two gallons I picked up this week I should be able to fill all of my empty quarts and still have a little left over.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 21, 2015)

svk said:


> *I picked up a gallon of Cam2 from Menards for $7.85...*


WOW‼ Eight bucks?? That's quite a price difference between stores.




And $6.49 is the the regular price... it goes on sale for $5.99 quite often, and sometimes a special sale takes it to $4.99.
The Mason City store had it priced at $5.86 (regular price) the other day when I was there.
*


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 21, 2015)

Guess I need to match the Menards flyers more often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 21, 2015)

I just checked and it varies by store. If you don't select a store it is almost 10 bucks.


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok , his said Cedar Falls and that's only 30 miles for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 21, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> *Ok , his said Cedar Falls and that's only 30 miles for me*


The Waterloo store has it for the same price, and that might be a little quicker drive for you depending on the route you take.
*


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 21, 2015)

I work in Waverly so if I go from there it's only 20 mins once I get on the Avenue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 21, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> *I work in Waverly*


Where in Waverly??
We might need to get together sometime for a beer... or something.
I live just off the Avenue 5 miles south of Charles City... like 20 minutes or less from Waverly.
Heck, my wife does her monthly Walmart run in Waverly.
*


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 21, 2015)

I work at the county she'd just north of town on Euclid Ave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2015)

Home Depot is apparently not interested in moving much bar oil either. 

$5.99 a quart!!!! I can get Stihl for less than that!


----------



## cat10ken (Oct 23, 2015)

When I use about a quart out of a gallon jug, I will dump in a quart of used motor oil to fill the gallon jug back up. That's like getting $2 a quart for my used oil! I haven't noticed any difference in bar wear and I have been doing it for years. I use about 10 gallons a year, keep about 10 gallons in reserve so I have enough around until it goes on sale then I stock up.


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 24, 2015)

I did my end-of-summer/pre-winter service on all my "stuff" last weekend... generated something around 7 gallon of used oil.
I'll trade it all for a box-o-beer 
*


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 24, 2015)

you would be getting Milwaukee's best or natural light from me


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 24, 2015)

Natty light works for me..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

Mill's Fleet Farm is $8.79 right now.

I used a half quart of the Menard's (Cam2 brand) this weekend. For cheaper stuff I really like it, it's nice and "clingy"


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Mill's Fleet Farm is $8.79 right now. I used a half quart of the Menards (Cam2 brand) this weekend. For cheaper stuff I really like it, it's nice and "clingy"


Now at Menards once again at $5 a gallon locally. They do this several times a year. Most that I have seen is made in Wisconsin. It works. I usually buy 5 gallons and when any of my buddies runs out, I offer a gallon to them for a couple of Bud Lights.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm keeping an eye on Rural King they are up to something. They still got all the Echo stuff but everything else is disappearing.


----------



## skindaddy (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope this cam2 at menards protects my stuff I just got 7 gallons!


----------



## longbowch (Nov 3, 2015)

skindaddy said:


> Hope this cam2 at menards protects my stuff I just got 7 gallons!


Me too! I picked up five gallons last night.


----------



## bigblue12v (Nov 3, 2015)

Our local rural king farm store is now a Stihl dealer, there's already a good Stihl dealer in same town been there 30 years or so. Any farm and home improvement store here sells off brand bar oil for 4.99-5.99 it's always on sale at one of them it seems. Rural king still sells off brand oil in addition to all the Stihl stuff. Just bought two gallons there Friday actually. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Nov 3, 2015)

skindaddy said:


> Hope this cam2 at menards protects my stuff I just got 7 gallons!


 YEPPERS!! on sale this week..i know the fvp stuff is good,,anyone compare the cam2 and fvp?????????


----------



## lindnova (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got 2 gallons of Cam2 at Menards. I now have 4 gallons sitting in the garage - 3 all weather and 1 summer heavy weight tall timber. Should be good for well over a year.


----------



## svk (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it on sale at all menards? I really like that stuff after a couple weeks of cutting.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 3, 2015)

svk said:


> *Is it on sale at all menards?*


$4.99 in all the stores around here this week.
I just checked the Bemidji, Grand Forks and International Falls stores on line for ya'... all have it priced $4.99.
So yeah... I'd say all Menards.

I was just over in Mason City today... never thought about it, but I would'a grabbed another gallon or two if I was thinkin'.
*


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> $4.99 in all the stores around here this week.
> I just checked the Bemidji, Grand Forks and International Falls stores on line for ya'... all have it priced $4.99.
> So yeah... I'd say all Menards.
> 
> ...


I bought a measly three gallons this week for $5 apiece. The bill came to $16 with sales tax. This bar oil works and from what I can read, it's distributed from Wisconsin. I have never had any trouble with it.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 3, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Our local rural king farm store is now a Stihl dealer, there's already a good Stihl dealer in same town been there 30 years or so. Any farm and home improvement store here sells off brand bar oil for 4.99-5.99 it's always on sale at one of them it seems. Rural king still sells off brand oil in addition to all the Stihl stuff. Just bought two gallons there Friday actually.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


For a Husqvarna enthusiast such as myself that doesn't bode well.


----------



## CWME (Nov 3, 2015)

Used to get my oil at a local auto parts store here. Can't remember the name on the jug but it was red and super tacky. It was great to mix 50-50 with used hydro oil so I didn't mind paying $11 a gallon. Tackiest stuff I had ever seen straight from the jug, made great all season oil when cut down. Anyway the placed stopped selling it. I got 6 gallons of Poulin stuff from Walmart for $5 a gallon this summer. Stuff is so thin straight from the jug. I ended up putting it all in a gas can 3 gallons at a time and mixing in a couple cans of stp oil treatment to give it some tacky properties. Still isn't like the old stuff cut 50-50 though. The chainsaw mill bar is showing a lot of wear with this crap.


----------



## svk (Nov 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> $4.99 in all the stores around here this week.
> I just checked the Bemidji, Grand Forks and International Falls stores on line for ya'... all have it priced $4.99.
> So yeah... I'd say all Menards.
> 
> ...


Just picked up 6 gallons from the Virginia store. Should tide me over for a while.


----------



## 101mph (Nov 4, 2015)

I just bought some of the $5 bar oil at Menards. Just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Mike Gott (Nov 5, 2015)

Hope the cam2 is descent just picked up 3 gallons myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Hope the cam2 is descent just picked up 3 gallons myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good stuff. Mid weight and plenty slingy.


----------



## Mike Gott (Nov 5, 2015)

Good to know, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 6, 2015)

svk said:


> *It's good stuff.*


The Cam2 website and literature claims it's made with virgin mineral oil and formulated for use on any link chain, such as motorcycles, farm equipment, industrial applications and whatnot. I've used bar and chain oil on such drive chains for years, some works better than others... some does a good job of penetrating the rollers and some don't. I've notice the stuff with better "penetrating" characteristics does a better job keeping the bar and chain on a saw cleaner... tends to clean the sap, gunk and crap off, or at least prevent it from building up. Some of it resists "wash-off" better than others also... my son's little ATV runs through mud and mud puddles whenever they're available  so it's been a good "test" for chain oil.

Unfortunately I can't say anything about the Cam2, I ain't used any yet... I'm still using up other stuff.
I can tell ya' that the stuff Menards had prior (FVP) was darn good stuff... but that don't mean anything to the Cam2.
However... if the Cam2 is an upgrade... well, that would make it better than darn good stuff 
*


----------



## svk (Nov 7, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Unfortunately I can't say anything about the Cam2, I ain't used any yet... I'm still using up other stuff.
> I can tell ya' that the stuff Menards had prior (FVP) was darn good stuff... but that don't mean anything to the Cam2.
> However... if the Cam2 is an upgrade... well, that would make it better than darn good stuff
> *


Interestingly they still have FVP in other oils such as 2 stroke premix but the bar oil is only Cam2


----------



## olyman (Nov 8, 2015)

svk said:


> Interestingly they still have FVP in other oils such as 2 stroke premix but the bar oil is only Cam2


 contracts............


----------



## svk (Nov 17, 2015)

Alright I think I win here. 

Local hardware store/Stihl dealer has both blue and standard weight Stihl bar oil for $19.99 a gallon. RUFKM!!!!


----------



## Oldman47 (Nov 24, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on Rural King they are up to something. They still got all the Echo stuff but everything else is disappearing.


Around here the RK has gone to mostly Stihl products for outdoor tools with a sprinkling of other brands. They do carry some Oregon chain.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Around here the RK has gone to mostly Stihl products for outdoor tools with a sprinkling of other brands. They do carry some Oregon chain.


The one near here hasn't brought in Stihl yet if they are going to at all. Huskq. seems to be dwindling daily though and its the one that affects me most. I was there a week ago and it was lots of Echo saws, one or two Husky saws, about 1/4 of what they used to have for Husky accessories and all kinds of Echo accessories. When they take my free popcorn away I'm bulldozing the whole town.


----------



## tla100 (Nov 24, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> The one near here hasn't brought in Stihl yet if they are going to at all. Huskq. seems to be dwindling daily though and its the one that affects me most. I was there a week ago and it was lots of Echo saws, one or two Husky saws, about 1/4 of what they used to have for Husky accessories and all kinds of Echo accessories. When they take my free popcorn away* I'm bulldozing the whole town*.



Jeez Kill-Dozer.......I'll send some microwave popcorn bags in the mail.....free of charge.......heh


----------



## tla100 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fubar2 (Nov 25, 2015)

tla100 said:


>



I think I'll reconsider. I didn't expect them to shoot, film and analyze my berserkness. I don't think I can afford a spare radiator either.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 25, 2015)

stihl orange chain oil is 13.49 per bottle. the blue is the same price.
the stihl plat oil is 15.99 per gallon.


----------



## mohick (Nov 27, 2015)

Orschliens $4.99 in their flier again guess I will store another case


----------



## svk (Dec 20, 2015)

Today I used some of the Walmart house brand oil that seemed pretty thin at summer temps. It was 37 degrees when I started cutting and the oil seemed just about right in the colder temps. I'd say it should flow freely in temps much colder than this.


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 20, 2015)

I bought a quart of it to see what is was like, for 30wt it seemed awful thin so I blended it with summer grade extreme oil but that's good to know with your findings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 20, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I bought a quart of it to see what is was like, for 30wt it seemed awful thin so I blended it with summer grade extreme oil but that's good to know with your findings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm expecting to cut on Saturday with a low of 1 degree predicted. Should be nice and thick but not too thick. I'll post up what I observe. Can always add a little 5w-30 to it if needed.


----------

